# Maya Massage Workshop - Free of Charge, Derry



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Infertility Network UK - Think Positive Workshops​Practical and emotional support for those who are trying for a baby​Maya Abdominal Therapy (Maria Rafferty)​How uterine position effects your menstrual cycle and fertility.
Self care Maya Massage with guidelines on diet and lifestyle

Come along to this grant aided workshop (Free) in the Millennium Forum , Derry from 7.00 - 8.30pm on Wednesday 16 October 2013 . Places limited so please book asap

Email - [email protected]

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=313080.0#ixzz2h7zPc6sm


----------

